# Aquatic Vegetables



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe I'm not searching for it right in google, but I just hit an absolute dead end when it comes to aquatic vegetables. I woke up this morning with this oddball dream where I somehow grafted that chinese water bamboo roots to a tomato plant so it could grow in my sump. And that got me thinking of edible freshwater plants, vegetables, and fruits, but there is a hole in the internet considering this subject. please help.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

you got me.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I tried typing in 'edible aquatic plants' and I found these two websites:

http://www.pfaf.org/leaflets/edibpond.php

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/plants/plant3.htm

Not sure if they are exactly what you are looking for, but the second one especially seems to be helpful, it even shows some aquatic plants used for medicinal purposes, along with a few links to other pages.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Woot thanks, I guess I was just wording it wrong. Now it's just a matter of figuering out if I want water chestnuts, or lemongrass to grow in my secondary sump/garden/plant based filter.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

you can eat cabomba if you like salad...... its not very tasty. My cats do enjoy it in winter when they can't eat the grass.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

check hydroponics


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, now after looking up hydroponics, I'm well versed in the theory of raising marijuana. ehehehe. thanks loha =)

Aside from that i think hydroponics are the best way to go. It will allow me to grow what ever the heck I want, + help filter my fish tank water some more =) Do you think vynle.. vineal.. vynile.. Plastic fence posts would be okay to use in my aquatic system?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Vinyl 

Although I don't know what you are planning to do with them, vinyl should not hurt your fish. The paint shouldn't since it is made to be outside and face weather, but I cant guarantee that.


----------

